# Undervolt a AMD A8-4500M

## Lirion

Hello there!

I search a wile the web how to undervolt under Linux my brand new AMD A8-4500M CPU. Sadly I don't find any howto. I played around with k10ctl, but it looks like that the P-States are hard coded in the programm, because the cpu have 6 pstates (2 turbo and 5 "normal" states). And the "current" p-state is not shown in list. Did anyone know that undervolting the  trinity architecture is possible? 

```

Current P-State: 4      Fastest P-State: 2

               NbVid   NbDid  CpuVid  CpuDid  CpuFid           UNb   CpuMult      UCpu     PCore

P-State 0:         0       0      42       0      12      1550.0mV  14.00000  1025.0mV   10353mW

P-State 1:         0       0      60       0       7      1550.0mV  11.50000   800.0mV    7200mW

P-State 2:         0       0      78       0       3      1550.0mV   9.50000   575.0mV    3220mW

P-State 3:         0       0      86       0       2      1550.0mV   9.00000   475.0mV    2375mW

P-State 4:         0       0      94       0       1      1550.0mV   8.50000   375.0mV    1613mW

Low Limit:       124       1     124                         0.0mV   0.50000     0.0mV

High Limit:        0       1       0                      1550.0mV  14.00000  1550.0mV

Target:           38       1     102       1      12      1075.0mV   7.00000   275.0mV

[b]Current:          38       0     102       1      12      1075.0mV   7.00000   275.0mV[/b]
```

```
processor   : 3

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 21

model      : 16

model name   : AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics   

stepping   : 1

microcode   : 0x6001116

cpu MHz      : 1900.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 3

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 19

initial apicid   : 3

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq monitor ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes xsave avx f16c lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs xop skinit wdt lwp fma4 tce nodeid_msr tbm topoext perfctr_core perfctr_nb arat cpb hw_pstate npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save tsc_scale vmcb_clean flushbyasid decodeassists pausefilter pfthreshold bmi1

bogomips   : 3794.75

TLB size   : 1536 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm 100mhzsteps hwpstate cpb eff_freq_ro
```

----------

## graysky

Doing it in the BIOS not an option?

----------

## Lirion

sadly no  :Sad:  it's a thinkpad laptop

----------

## graysky

No idea.. I believe there is software of Intel chipsets out there but no idea how/if it works with AMD.

https://www.google.com/search?q=intel+undervolting+linux&oq=intel+undervolting+linux

----------

